# Overseas clinics - HELP



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Dear all

I have done 3 cycles of IVF, 2 of which ended in miscarriage. After the last one, we had some tests done on the embryo and it had a chromosome abnormality called Trisomy 13, which is very rare.  One of us, more likely me, could be the carrier.  We both have to have some further tests to establish which of us it might be.  If none of us have it, then its something that is occuring before fertilisation takes place.  If neither of us are a carrier, we could keep trying IVF but there is no guarantee that the same thing wouldn't happen again.  If I am the carrier then the only option we have for us, if we wish to continue, is donor eggs - overseas.  

Our consultant has given us the names of some overseas clinics as follows.  I would be grateful of any advice you could give us on any of them.  Also is it possible to get donor eggs in the UK?  If any of you have used these clinics could you give me a rough idea about overall cost.  

The consultant reckoned that using the Russian one would be our best option, due to our colouring, I’m Irish and have dark hair with very fair skin (typically Irish) and my husband has fair skin and when he had hair it was brown.  He also mentioned a ball park figure of £5000 to cover all costs. The clinics are:  

AVApeter.com  (Russia)
IVI - Spain
Ceram – Spain 
Haveababy.com  - New York

Sorry for all the rambling, hope someone can advise us. Any info would be appreciated. Or if there are any other clinics you could throw into the mix, that would be good. 

Many thanks 

Dee x


----------



## Papillon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

Many Irish women go to Reprofit Czech rep.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article4494228.ece

Hope this will help you.

Good luck,

Papillon


----------



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Papillion

Thank you very much for that info re reprofit, its very helpful.

Dee x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Emerald girl
My opinion here may be different from your consultant.
I am in Uk but also go to www.haveababy.com with Dr Sher in newyork, you can go to the website and ask any questions and they would reply, you don't have to be their patient.
My suggestion is that i don't think you need donor, you just need to eleminate the abnormal eggs and use the good ones
1.you may need to do PGD or CGH (can be done at Care nottingham, Sirm or CCRM usa)this helps to identify the normal or abnormal embryos and they would transfer the competent one.
I think trisomy 21 is the chromosome for down's syndrome
2. You and your DH may need a karyotype test done if you have not had one yet
3. Regarding the M/C you may also need to have some immune tests done so to avoid your body rejecting the embryos, as it sees to me that not all the embryos you had had the trisomy 21
4. Considering your age and if you would like to try donor , to use a yonger person's egg then that is also an option.
Good luck


----------



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies

Thank you very much for the info, Shaz, I love the sound of combining it with a holiday, as least then you have the chance to relex afterwards, that seems like a great idea, and your overall total is very good, compared to some of the other estimations I have seen, they quite jaw dropping aren't they!

Choices4, we have to have our first set of blood tests done and obviously wait for the results back from that.  Its Trisomy 13 they found with me, which is very rare and a lethal abnormality.  If the blood tests find that I am a carrier then there is no hope of me doing another cycle with my own eggs, if I'm not the carrier then there could be a possibility of me cycling again with my own eggs, so we would certainly be interested in following up the options you have mentioned. 

I guess I'll just wait for the blood tests, and hope that I'm not the carrier.  Fingers and everything else crossed. 

Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it.  Have a good weekend. 

Dee xx


----------

